# مفاجأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأه (قناه نور سات و ctv تنقل ظهور النور من القبر المقدس)



## soko (18 أبريل 2009)

يا جماعة على السى تى فى 
لقد ظهر نور الرب سوع له المجد
فى قبره بكنيسة القيامة يأورشليم
وجت على قناتى..
السى تى فى
والنور سات
وبدأ من الساعة 12 لحد الساعة 7
وظهر النور الساعة12.50
دى احلى هدية قدمها لنا ربنا زى مابيقدمها كل سنه
ماأحلى واطيب رحمة الرب

                         اذكرونى فى صلواتكم


----------



## just member (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مفاجأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأه*

*اسم الصليب*
*لك كل مجد وبركة وعزة الهى  الهى ومخلصى الصالح*
*شكرا لها الخبر*​


----------



## soko (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مفاجأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأه*

ميرسى لمررورك


----------



## GogoRagheb (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مفاجأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأه*

طب مش هايعيدوها
تااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى
طبعا شكرا 
بس عاوز اعرف​


----------



## man4truth (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مفاجأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأه*

شكرا على الخبر


----------



## kalimooo (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مفاجأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأه*

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## beshay2 (19 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مفاجأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأه*

فليتمجد اسمه القدوس فى كل ان والى الدهر امين 0 وكل عام وانتم جميعا بخير بهذه المناسبه المجيده والعظيمه واذكرونى فى صلواتكم


----------



## marcelino (19 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مفاجأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأه*

*ها يتعاد تانى الساعه 3:30  الاحد*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (19 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مفاجأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأه*

فليتمجد اسم رب المجد القدوس من الان والى الابد امين . شكرا  sokoعلى الخبر الجميييييييييل دة


----------



## rana1981 (19 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مفاجأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأه*

*ليتمجد اسم الرب​*


----------



## Ramzi (19 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مفاجأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأه*

*فليتمجد اسم الرب †*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مفاجأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأه*

*فليتمجد اسم الرب 
مرسيه علي الخبر​*


----------



## soko (19 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مفاجأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأه*

ميرسىىىىىىىىىى 
لمرووووووووركم


----------



## ponponayah (19 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مفاجأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأه*

فعلا انا شوفتها كانت جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااا
فليتمجد اسم الرب


----------



## trank (19 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مفاجأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأه*

شكرا على الخبر


----------



## doooody (19 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مفاجأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأه*

_ميرسي علي الخبر _​


----------



## lovely dove (19 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مفاجأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأه*


فليتمجد اسمك يارب 
شكرا ليك كتير 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## vemy (19 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مفاجأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأه*

انا بجد فاتنى الموضوع دة.....كنت عند تيتة ومعرفتش اتفرج عليه....بس كانوا بيقولوا انه رائع.....يلا بقى تتعوض فى مرة تانية
شكرا سوكو


----------



## BITAR (19 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مفاجأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأه*

*شاهدت النور اكثر من مره*
*وظهر به احد اقاربى المقيمين بفلسطين*
*وكانت نقلها مباشر من القبر المقدس*
*سبب بركه وفرح وسرور لكثيريين*​


----------



## SALVATION (20 أبريل 2009)

_شكرا كتييير للخبر الرائع_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## shrefmm (22 أبريل 2009)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## poulla (24 أبريل 2009)

Dkjgejfvmcvufgmy64l


----------

